# Never has my *bunny* ever



## PeanutsPlace (May 4, 2022)

I just came up with a new game!
*Never Has My Bunny Ever*
Heres the Rules/How you play!
So first you answer the thread above you by saying *they have *or *They have not *
Then you come up with a scenario that your rabbit does not do 
The goal is to make the person below you say *They have!*
*Ill Go First!*
*Never has my bunny flopped on my lap*


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 4, 2022)

They have not

Never has my bunny ever peed in my bed


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 4, 2022)

They have!
Never had my rabbits been walked on a leash


----------



## Catlyn (May 5, 2022)

Never. Iris has once explored the outdoors with her spay vest on and a stretch cord attached to it, for like 5 minutes before she ran back indoors. Never directly on a leash though. So i don't think that counts.

Never has my bunny ever given me half a heartattack at night?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 5, 2022)

They have never, but they have kept me up practically all night before.

Never has my bun ever slept in my bed


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 5, 2022)

Never! Only bascially jump on my face sometimes when I put their castle to close to the edge of their pen, so they jump onto my bed.
Never has my bunny seen a dog


----------



## Hermelin (May 5, 2022)

They all have. They don’t care if a dog is nearby or barking. They just ignore them and live their life. My bunnies are chill.


Never has my bunny eaten ice cream


----------



## BunLover (May 5, 2022)

Never

Has two rabbits


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 5, 2022)

They have! Well i have, Their names are peanut and honey
Never has my bunny ate cilantro


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 5, 2022)

They have never. We don’t really ever buy Cilantro.

Never has my bunny ever been in 4H


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 5, 2022)

Never! but I considered it for My dwarf hotot bunny as she has very good eye rings.

never has my bunny ruined a furniture piece (aka chewed it)


----------



## BunLover (May 5, 2022)

My rabbits is a outdoor bunny in his own house. Pretty big


Never has my bunny ate cardboard


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 5, 2022)

am i replying to much 
they have!! my bunnies eat cardboard all
the time!!
Never has my bunny chewed baseboards


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 5, 2022)

They have. Dad put a kind that sticks REALLY close to the wall in the bunny areas, but Opal managed to chew it anyway.

Never has my bunny ever needed its teeth trimmed


----------



## Hermelin (May 5, 2022)

They have not

Never has my bunny bitten anyone


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 5, 2022)

I don’t know how to answer this one! My bunnies have never clamped down on me, but they have nibbled on me when i feed them, or gave me a warning pinch when I clip their nails.
Never has my bunny been outside


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 5, 2022)

My bunnies have

Never has my bunny ever eaten human food (fruit and veggies don’t count for this one)


----------



## BunLover (May 5, 2022)

never, once I offered him a piece of ham one time to see what he would do and he just sniffed it and hopped away. 

Never has my bunny let you clip their nails


----------



## Hermelin (May 5, 2022)

They let me clip their nails, I teach them to be handled. So it’s easy as long I have another person who helps me with one of them. 

Never have I gotten food stolen by my bunny


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 5, 2022)

never! that would be a funny clip though 
never has my bunny used a water bottle


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 5, 2022)

Wrong, all the time with all 57 rescues. Never has my bunny ruined my telephone cord! (sure)


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 5, 2022)

never, we don’t have a telephone with a phone, in fact i don’t know the last time we used our home phone.
Never has my bunny have GI stasis


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 5, 2022)

They have never

Never has my bunny ever been free toned in the entire house


----------



## Catlyn (May 5, 2022)

Free toned? Never. Free roamed? Also "probably" never. They have partial roaming with either one or two rooms depending on who and when is home, it's rare if they get all three (or four depending on our residence) rooms to go in.

Never has my bunny ever thumped after i've had to pick them up?


----------



## Hermelin (May 6, 2022)

They have specially after nail trimming or being at the vet. Toste will always do a thump telling he’s annoyed with a grunt while showing me his back. 

Never has my bunny broken out from your home


----------



## SableSteel (May 6, 2022)

Definitely not. To be fair; I also keep exotic birds, so my house is VERY secure 


Never has my rabbit met a turtle


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 6, 2022)

Never. We used to have a turtle but that was before we got the bunnies, and we gave the turtle away before we moved.
Never has my bunny eaten watermelon


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 6, 2022)

Dune has had some rinds before.

Never has my bunny ever been dressed up


----------



## Catlyn (May 6, 2022)

Never, mum putting a hairband on the lops' ears to watch them droop back doesn't count.

Never has my bunny ever flipped their bowls?


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4 (May 6, 2022)

Yes! My bunnies have  I got ceramic bowls now and so they haven’t in a while but definitely used to

never has my bunny ever eaten blackberries


----------



## Hermelin (May 6, 2022)

They have, I always pick them from the forest when it’s season but they prefer raspberries more. 

Never have my bunny been in another country.


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 6, 2022)

never. That would be fun though, it would probably stress them out too much to drive that far or fly.
Never had my bunny chewed a hole in my clothes


----------



## BunLover (May 6, 2022)

_ don't think he ever did,

Never has my bunny ever watched TV with you,_


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 6, 2022)

My rabbits hang out with me and watch tv all the time.

Never has my bunny ever chewed a wire


----------



## BunLover (May 6, 2022)

Never

Never has my bunny ______?


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 6, 2022)

I don’t know how to answer as you left a blank 
Never had my bunny peed on my carpet


----------



## BunLover (May 6, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> I don’t know how to answer as you left a blank
> Never had my bunny peed on my carpet


Kinda like the get to know each other game, Like that way, (Sorry)


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 6, 2022)

Im unsure what you mean.
Its different because its getting to know about your bunny! And is a spin on never have I ever.
For the next person below me
Never has my bunny peed on my carpet


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 6, 2022)

Usually not, although some of the elder buns did when they couldn't hop in the pan anymore. Never has my bunny kept us awake at night!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 6, 2022)

They have, Dune loves banging at night, but he is in a different room now so it’s not a problem.

Never has my bunny ever gotten bloat


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 6, 2022)

Never! I dont believe so at least
Never has my bunny ate (or chewed) on my homework


----------



## BunLover (May 6, 2022)

Not my homework, but other stuff 

Never has my bunny ever ate something from your plate of food


----------



## BunLover (May 6, 2022)

Sorry if I am posting to much


----------



## ArtistChibi (May 6, 2022)

BunLover said:


> Not my homework, but other stuff
> 
> Never has my bunny ever ate something from your plate of food


Nope, fortunately. But has flicked her feet at us because she doesn't like how it smells.

Never has my bunny ever walked on a pizza.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 6, 2022)

They have not, thankfully.

Never has my bunny ever broken a bone


----------



## Hermelin (May 6, 2022)

Never, I’ve been lucky it have only been sprains. 

Never has my bunnies slept so deep it look like they are dead.


----------



## Catlyn (May 7, 2022)

They have! Lümi was notorious for the super deep sleepies and he had a super sensitive stomach (which was just always a bit rounder) so i was often worried if he flopped for too long-did he run out of stomach energy? Musti would literally fall asleep in our arms and often still be sleeping when we woke up, so i believe to an onlooker it would seem like he were dead. Storm has also freaked the heck out of me as he was snoozing under the table, side up, for more than a minute without reacting to anything-a rare sight as his usual flops go for 10seconds. Iris hasn't really done it as far as i've seen, she's just usually happy if we pet her to sleep. Dad's pets are everyone's absolute favourite though.

Never has my bunny ever ran away with a forbidden item/food?


----------



## LassieBunBun (May 7, 2022)

My bunny has never run away with a food item
Oh, my turn? Uhhhhh....

Never has my bunny been on the couch


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 7, 2022)

They have! I sometimes take the buns down stairs to watch a movie with me.
Never has my bunny ever run off with my homework


----------



## Catlyn (May 7, 2022)

They haven't, as far as i remember. Lümi has eaten a bit of it though, no joke. He was also the little white princely rat who would chew edges of my inktober drawings without mercy if i left them unattended.

Never ever has my rabbit listened to music with me?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 7, 2022)

They have never

Never has my bunny ever shredded a book


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (May 7, 2022)

Never.

never has my bun tried to hide a toy


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 7, 2022)

they have!! 
Never has my bunny watched youtube with me


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (May 7, 2022)

Maybe once? I think it may have been when one of them was a baby. Fern probably.
Never has my bunny flipped a cage


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 7, 2022)

Luckily not.

Never has my bunny ever had a medical emergency


----------



## BunnySis (May 7, 2022)

Nova has! She went into GI stasis after chewing a cord and ingesting metal.

Never has my bunny looked out the window


----------



## Catlyn (May 8, 2022)

I bet they have. Lümi loved binkying on the bed and then climbing to the nearby windowsills to rest so i'm pretty sure he saw what was up outdoors.

Never ever has my rabbit annoyed another rabbit?


----------



## BunLover (May 8, 2022)

From all the time I had him no, but.... I only have one rabbit.

Never has my bunny ever ate a whole carrot?


----------



## Catlyn (May 8, 2022)

Not as far as i'm aware but mischevious mum when i'm not around might do just about anything.

Never has my bunny ever nipped/bit me for no apparent reason?


----------



## BunLover (May 8, 2022)

When I was cleaning his area the he nipped my pants and shoes. 

Never has my bunny sat on you for 30 minutes straight


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (May 8, 2022)

Never. They don't sit still! 
Never has my bunny eaten a house plant


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 8, 2022)

Luckily not. I don’t keep plants that I don’t want eaten in their reach.

Never has my bunny ever cuddled with a cat


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 9, 2022)

Never

Never has my rabbit changed the video while im watching YT


----------



## Catlyn (May 9, 2022)

Not really. But they have skipped forward, paused, scrolled down and clicked on the wrong video by sniffing around. Turns out their whiskers are very much touchscreen-compatible!

Never has my bunny ever messed with an electronic device? Maybe similarly to the above talk?
Musti once bit off the "6" on my sister's computer number board.


----------



## gabriellanorton2006 (May 9, 2022)

They have my bunny once deleted a whole essay I had written by stepping and playing with the keyboard.


----------



## Catlyn (May 9, 2022)

gabriellanorton2006 said:


> They have my bunny once deleted a whole essay I had written by stepping and playing with the keyboard.


Add your never has my bunny ever statement?


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 10, 2022)

never has my bunny ever slept with me


----------



## Catlyn (May 10, 2022)

They have! Both Musti and Lümi loved sleeping with me! Musti would wake after he'd put me to sleep and after i woke he'd still be next to me. Lümi also did that but not so long-term-he'd lull me to sleep and then go mind his own things. Storm and Iris won't stay nearly as long.


Never ever has my bunny given me a headache?


----------



## MooseMouse (May 10, 2022)

Never!.. but maybe some deep sighs and head shakes..trouble makers.
Never ever has my bunny snored?


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 10, 2022)

They have!!
My bunny honey has the cutest little snore
Never has my bunny dreamed


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 10, 2022)

Not that I’m aware.

Never has my bunny ever gotten attacked by another animal


----------



## gabriellanorton2006 (May 10, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Not that I’m aware.
> 
> Never has my bunny ever gotten attacked by another animal


Sadly they have they got attacked by a puppy but I was able to stop it before the bunny got hurt. 

Never has my bunny ever had to go to the vet because of something they ate that they shouldn't of.


----------



## Hermelin (May 11, 2022)

They have, one ate a flip flop which ended with a blockage and had to go to the emergency vet. 

Never has my bunny ever been a talkative bunny (grunting, honking or growl)


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 11, 2022)

They have!! Honey my dwarf hotot is so vocal.
Never has my bunny ever used baby toys as toys.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 11, 2022)

Cosmo, one of our rescues came with baby toys--he likes egg cartons the best, though. Never has my bunny ever gone into a place they are not supposed to (Nicky likes our closet)


----------



## Catlyn (May 11, 2022)

They have! Musti has been to our fridge shelf, Lümi has peeked into the lower levels, forgotten himself onto our dill patch, Storm has visited the sink and seen head-first our wood oven's vents, Iris has chewed a secret passageway into the backs of our couchbeds. She also went into my suitcase voluntarily and invited Storm along with her.

Never ever has my bunny kissed me?


----------



## Momma Luvbun (May 12, 2022)

This is my 4-6 year old, SmurphyMurphy CooperTrooper Pooper and never ever has he given me a kiss 
Come to think about it, neither has his younger lop wife, unless she is getting the residual smells/tastes of treat (fruit) off my fingers 


Never ever has my bunny gone outside?


----------



## Momma Luvbun (May 12, 2022)

(sorry I don't know how to remove this one)
So my question to next poster again, is:
Never ever has my bunny gone outside?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 12, 2022)

I bring my buns out with me all the time.

Never has my bunny ever had parsley


----------



## Catlyn (May 12, 2022)

They have, though they all seemed to care waaaay more about the dill. In summer i take them out to my yard and they often made a beeline for our dill patch, every single one of them!

Never ever has my bunny moved with me?


----------



## LassieBunBun (May 13, 2022)

Nope, we haven't moved

Never ever has my bunny chased a dog


----------



## Catlyn (May 13, 2022)

Never. Storm has thumped at and scared our aunt's cat, and thumped at another aunt's dogs when they came sniffing and padding around his house border. Nobody was hurt and we got some laughs out of it later; a full-grown cat being scared of a rabbit (though Storm was, even then, bigger than the cat)

Never has my bunny ever pulled something out of my hands?
Our grumpy sir is a root of raw power, he latched onto a laptop half his weight and just yeeted it off my lap because he wanted to be pet for once.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 13, 2022)

14 years ago we moved 600 miles with 17 bunnies--I rented a van with a huge gas tank so it was one long drive with no stops. The last of them passed 3 years ago. Never has my bunny ever destroyed my phone cord!


----------



## Catlyn (May 14, 2022)

Nope, phones with cords being used is something i last saw when i was 8, at my great-grandma's.

I'll be asking again, 
Never has my bunny ever pulled something out of my hands?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 14, 2022)

I was sharing an apple with Dune and he yanked it out of my hands, rude.

Never has my bunny ever escaped outside


----------



## BunLover (May 14, 2022)

my rabbit lives like a king outside. he has escaped into the yard before.

Never has my bunny ever stayed up for 12 hours


----------



## Catlyn (May 14, 2022)

I don't think any rabbit has. I've never seen my rabbits not sleep at least every two hours.

Never has my bunny ever bonked me just because?


----------



## BunsFurever (May 14, 2022)

Nope.

Never has your bunny dranken out of a water bottle?


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4 (May 14, 2022)

My bunnies drink out of bowls with the exception of Flopsy, I have tried everything to get her to drink from a bowl but she just won’t do it. So yes!

never has my bunny ever gone on an airplane


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 14, 2022)

Never, to be fair neither have I.

Never has my bunny ever eaten a poisonous plant


----------



## BunLover (May 14, 2022)

I don't think so, (he has not gone to the vet for that)

Never has my bunny ever flopped while you where on Rabbitsonline.net


----------



## Catlyn (May 15, 2022)

Quite the specific statement but yes they have.

Never has my bunnies' binkies been the first thing i saw after waking up? 
Just today Iris went nut crazy with her athletics.


----------



## Janellek (May 15, 2022)

never! 
never has my bunny escaped!


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (May 17, 2022)

Pffft, incorrect.
never has my bunny eaten a book


----------



## Catlyn (May 17, 2022)

Not eaten per se. They have bitten my books and damaged a big batch of traditional drawings though.

NHMBE kept me up through the night?


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (May 17, 2022)

Never have Cinnabun played with the toys I bought for her! Instead she plays with the dogs toys.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (May 20, 2022)

When I used to have my rabbits in my room and one of my rabbit had a ball with a bell on in it. She would throw it around every morning around 4 AM

NHMBE left your rabbits home alone for more than two weeks


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 20, 2022)

Nope

NHMBE been cared for by someone not part of my family


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 23, 2022)

They have by my younger sister while I was gone away over the summer. They are part her bunnies but mostly mine!
NHMBE torn a shirt to shreads


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (May 23, 2022)

Not to shreds but Fern ripped a hole in one of my shirts and I think Primrose might have ripped one of my shirts. I do know for a fact that they have destroyed several rags though. 

NHMBE eaten a whole (not baby) carrot.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 23, 2022)

Not ever--they get a small slice once in awhile. NHMBE destroyed my shoe laces!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 23, 2022)

Thankfully not.

NHMBE gotten in a serious fight


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Jun 4, 2022)

nope they haven’t!
NHMBE had a birthday party!


----------



## BunLover (Jun 5, 2022)

Not yet,

NHMBE got feed pellets all day


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Jun 9, 2022)

NHMBE Not nipped me on the butt.


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 9, 2022)

I haven't ever gotten nipped on the butt, just bonked occasionally.
Mum, however, has gotten nipped on _the_ cheeks by Storm and the butt-bruise was there for a whole week. What's more, mum did noting in particular to offend him. Besides unintentionally squatting in his way whilst trying to grab some clean linen.

NHMBE gotten into plaves they shouldn't be in? Storm once went to explore one of our chimney vents and backtracked, emerging with a face full of soot.


----------



## White Rabbit (Jun 20, 2022)

My bun got out of her outdoor playpen as she digs and the dirt lifted the swinging gate(how it opens) and I didn't notice it was raised a few inches because of the dirt she kicked in the area, and boom, she found a way out. I went outside to check on her and she came running at me out from under one of my BBQs. Grabbed her so fast lol. I now have a piece of wood blocking the section she escaped from.
NHMBE had or caused an accidental pregnancy


----------



## SableSteel (Jun 20, 2022)

In fourteen years of breeding rabbits I've only ever had one accidental pregnancy. One of my best show rabbits, a Himalayan, escaped her coop during the night at the national convention (she was small enough that she could walk right through the bars of the cage that they provided) and ended up lose in the showroom. She had a litter of babies one month later. For all of y'all that think you can guess breed traits out of mixed breed rabbits - well, these rabbits looked like perfectly generic little rabbits, even though both their parents were top quality purebreds (no clue what the father was, but he must have been one of the other escapees at the convention)

Never has my rabbit ever tried to get into my houseplants.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

I don’t keep any house plants near the rabbits’ area so thankfully not.

NHMBE chewed into the wall


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 20, 2022)

That's why the floor and base are both tile--the doors and jams will have to fixed though. NHMBE chewed my phone and computer wires (I wish)


----------



## LolaE (Jun 20, 2022)

Nope, they haven't! For some reason, they're very well behaved when it comes to their chomping habits.  

Never has my bunny ever licked me. (I had a bunny once who was very affectionate with his licks, but with these ones, the bunny-human grooming is awfully one-sided!  Maybe they are just not great kissers.)


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 23, 2022)

Of course they have! Musti was the sweetest one in all ways rabbit, i think he had more traits of dogs' and cats' than rabbits'. He would kiss me as a reward after petting, dinner and even just because he felt like i needed it. 
Lümi was _the_ most kissy rabbit ever. Even Musti couldn't compare to the amount the white little prince dished out. I would sometimes have to run away from his kisses because he just couldn't get enough of showering me with love. O boi i miss them soo much.

Never has my bunny ever thumped for no apparent reason?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

They do…. All the time.

NHMBE gotten attacked by another animal


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 2, 2022)

Never. Either one (or both, can't remember anymore) of my frenchies have almost given a beating to the local cats though.

Nhmbe gone to a place that makes you wonder "how'd you get in there?" (Like sinks, vents, small holes in the wall, some shelf high up etc)


----------



## Momma Luvbun (Jul 2, 2022)

Neither of mine. 


Nehmbe had babies before fixing?


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 3, 2022)

Never. She's nearly escaped cancer by early fixing though (according to the odd vet)....

Nhmbe ever been so well behaved that they don't bother with the loose wallpaper?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

Nope, I’m fact Opal has made a hole in the drywall.

NHMBE eaten raspberry


----------



## BunLover (Jul 4, 2022)

Nope, not yet. 

NHMBE uhhhh, stepped on a cake. (All I could really think of)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 5, 2022)

No cake here. NHMBE at the wires to an appliance?


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 6, 2022)

Have they eaten wires?
Plenty and in abundance, more than i could care to count. They almost bit through our floor fan wire, one they'd never ever shown even the slightest interest in.

Nhmbe been caught on camera in a funny pose/situation?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

I caught Cotton on top of Eeyore and Luna once 


NHMBE flopped on top of another rabbit


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 6, 2022)

Yes they have!
Iris' favourite hobby seems to be getting in between the wall and Storm, giving me a few of those magnificent "hug" poses. He is as much to blame for letting it happen, though he's occasionally rested himself on her in return.







Nhmbe kissed me or an object nearby me, for any reason?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2022)

Our avatar of Nikki says it all! As a side note, one of mini rexes ruined 38 phone cords--had a knack for getting into places we thought were "proofed". NHMBE escaped from an enclosure.


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 7, 2022)

Indeed!
Dad once found Musti wandering around our shed door in the morning, looking quite confused and scared, fur covered in burdock burrs.
Apparently, he'd somehow opened his enclosure door and hopped down about a meter's worth of height and then found his way out from a small gap in the wall, waded through a thicket of burdocks and nettles, and lost his way back in. 
We were extremely lucky that nothing tried to snatch him away or that he didn't just wander off in whatever time period he was out in the open. Might've been no more than an hour, might've been six or so. 
Thinking back on it, he had the strongest 'home' instinct out of every other of my rabbits. He would _beeline_ for the 'home' door if he wanted to go back and rest.
I had a _fun_ _time _unpicking all those sticky balls under his belly. He didn't seem to mind one bit.

Nhmbe done something that just makes me go "wow"?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

Once two 2 month old bucks got in with my adult buck Dune, and Dune just sat there and groomed them. They were quickly separated and their way in blocked off, but it was cute while it lasted.


NHMBE lived with another rabbit


----------



## BunLover (Jul 7, 2022)

In the shelter yes. But here no.

NHMBE laid with a dog


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 7, 2022)

Never--our small dog weighs 178 pounds so they never mix as they are outweighed by 172 pounds--his brother weighs 188 pounds. NHMBE ate any of our food!


----------



## BunLover (Jul 7, 2022)

Veggies and fruit 
NHMBE had kits


----------



## ISAC QUIN HOOER (Jul 7, 2022)

They have, lots...
NHMBE kept her toys out of her water dish.


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 7, 2022)

Yes. Storm will rarely dip a toy in, probably by accident, just while moving it out of the way. They'll then proceed to turn their noses up to that toy-dunked water.

NHMBE bit off a key on my/others' electronic device? 
Musti bit off a ''6'' numerical key from my sister's laptop, Storm nearly tried to take off my ''backspace'' key.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 9, 2022)

Nope--our girl Coal got up on the computer desk and chewed cords and the 2nd time ruined the sound system--Nancy finally "learned" to tuck the chair into the desk after going 3 months with no sounds--there's only so much I can box in and block. NHMBE tore/dug a hole in the carpet.


----------



## Basil14 (Jul 10, 2022)

Sadly my bunny has  (well technically he ripped the carpet out with his teeth) 

NHMBE gone on vacation with me


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 11, 2022)

Nope, never.

NHMBE been out of state


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 11, 2022)

Been to 38 states and 27 countries--rode the Maglev train in China, 276 mph and smooth as all get out. NHMBE fell asleep in my lap.


----------



## BunLover (Jul 11, 2022)

Not yet,

NHMBE had GI stasis


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 14, 2022)

Never, thank their bellies for that. They have had countless cases of "too gassy" though.

Nhmbe bit me instead of the treat i was going to give them?
Storm is SO guilty of this. He's an impatient little buck who will straight-up bite into me if i don't give his snack right when he wants it. A sweet revenge that will give him what he wants... or a tuft of loose fur pulled from his butt.


----------



## FunBunMom (Jul 20, 2022)

NEVER!!!
Never has my bunny ever *Given Birth*


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 20, 2022)

Yup, Opal has 3 times. The current litter is 7 kits



NHMBE nipped me to make me move


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 20, 2022)

All the time. Commander Bun Bun used to nudge and nip my feet so she could lay up against the recliner was in--the chair was mine but the floor was HERS! NHMBE binky'ed because you were preparing treats and veggies.


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 20, 2022)

None that i've been aware of. Quite a while ago, Storm had taken up the habit of circling, periscoping and honking at me whenever i would ring the pellet jar and pour some out onto the lid. This signal always gets them running home to their ''estate.'' He honked so much that i learned to imitate it and i would sometimes grunt back at him. He'd get even more excited. I ended up getting so good that sometimes dad would be confused who was honking- Storm or i?

NHMBE done something so many times that their owners learned to do it too?


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 18, 2022)

Yep, not only the 'honk honk' noise but the nudging as well. And sometimes when i´m in bunnies´ space when mum comes with mint or cuc or tom or any other edible, i´ll act as if i were one of the rabbits aiming for a snack and then running off with it, just for the lols of it.

NHMBE grunted at me for no reason?


----------

